
Fedora CoreOS - cverna
https://fedoramagazine.org/introducing-fedora-coreos/
======
sticksterVA
I'm sure that some folks who remember the old days of Fedora will smile
sardonically at the term "Core" here, but Fedora project leader Matthew Miller
talked about that in his initial announcement about the ongoing work on Fedora
CoreOS: [https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-
coreos/](https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-coreos/)

------
soganess
This reminds me of the JeOS trend a few years back:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_enough_operating_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_enough_operating_system)

I'm wondering what the architectural difference might between an OS meant to
be straight up virtualized vs one meant for use in a container.

------
gorbypark
They say Container Linux (the original CoreOS) will only be maintained for 6
months after Fedora CoreOS is declared stable. I have a few CoreOS instances
happily chugging along untouched for 4 or 5 years now. I guess that means I'll
have to upgrade them :(

~~~
gbraad
you still have some time as FCOS is still in preview. Also, keep an eye on the
documentation that will be offered, such as migration instructions, etc.

